# D600 Review with images



## Freelancer (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.disneytouristblog.com/nikon-d600-review/


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 22, 2012)

That ISO 6400 shot looks really, really sexy.

By the way, I would like to highlight two passages:



> One might be tempted to think the best time to review a product is before touching it, but not everyone adheres to the philosophy of Mr. Rockwell. (BTW, you need to Paypal me some money if you print this out!)



(rofl)



> Auto-focus has been another area of concern, with many critics who have not used the camera contending that the camera’s autofocus is as bad as the D7000. This, of course, assumes that the D7000 has autofocus issues. I have not experienced any type of back focusing or hunting problems with my Nikon D7000, so I can’t speak to that. Overall, I’ve found that the D7000 focuses slightly slower than the D700, but I’ve never had any issues with focus accuracy.
> As for the Nikon D600, its focus is fast and accurate. I have already put the auto-focus through its paces by using it in a number of different situations (shooting into the sun, in dim light, low contrast, etc.). There were occasions when the camera hunted for focus, but only in situations where the Nikon D700 would also hunt for focus, such as in dark rooms. In every normal shooting situation, it locked focus quickly and accurately. I have absolutely no complaints here, and I think the initial reviews on this camera will quickly put to bed any concerns about the auto-focus system Nikon chose to use for the D600.
> The other aspect of the auto-focus that’s received a lot of attention is that there are only 39 auto-focus points. So far, this has been the biggest issue for me. Thanks to the glorious 100% viewfinder, there is a lot of the frame that isn’t covered by focus points. The focus points are reasonably spread out, but are still very much concentrated in the center of the frame. There will be some situations where you will have to focus/re-compose to ensure that you have accurate focus. I think this issue is another one that’s being overblown, but at this point after using the camera for a bit, I do see it as the biggest “problem” with the D600. With that said, it has probably actually affected only a handful of my shots so far. Depending upon how you shoot, your mileage may vary with this, and it could end up being a deal-breaker. To me, it’s definitely the biggest fault of the camera.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 23, 2012)

BTW, a lot of that review used the Nikon 14-24, and I wish the Canon's 14-24 were here already..


----------



## sagittariansrock (Nov 13, 2012)

> It seems that regular readers of sites like NikonRumors.com have been disappointed by the camera, pointing to one spec or another that causes them to shake their collective fists



So it's not just people on the Canonrumors forum who whine :


----------



## gmrza (Nov 13, 2012)

sagittariansrock said:


> > It seems that regular readers of sites like NikonRumors.com have been disappointed by the camera, pointing to one spec or another that causes them to shake their collective fists
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not just people on the Canonrumors forum who whine :



Don't you know:

Nikonrumors: Website where people whine about Nikon and threaten to switch to Canon
Canonrumors: Website where people whine about Canon and threaten to switch to Nikon


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't you know:

Nikonrumors: Website where people whine about Nikon and threaten to switch to Canon
Canonrumors: Website where people whine about Canon and threaten to switch to Nikon
[/quote]

 : one could be tempted to start a competition about who's crying on a higher level...


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2012)

gmrza said:


> Nikonrumors: Website where people whine about Nikon and threaten to switch to Canon



I don't read that site :-> but while of course Nikon will have made some cuts to the d600, I cannot imagine Nikon users are really contemplating switching to Canon atm with the latest delays and specs ... and prices, but maybe Canon is a viable alternative if money doesn't matter...


----------



## cinema-dslr (Nov 13, 2012)

HarryWintergreen said:


> Don't you know:
> 
> Nikonrumors: Website where people whine about Nikon and threaten to switch to Canon
> Canonrumors: Website where people whine about Canon and threaten to switch to Nikon



 : one could be tempted to start a competition about who's crying on a higher level...
[/quote]




Canon whiners whine faster and even about the most obscure lit isues.
Nikon whiners whine about a more broader range of isues.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 13, 2012)

ISO1600 is nasty. Colour noise everywhere. It should be harder to spot in a smaller image.


----------



## well_dunno (Nov 13, 2012)

Also DPreview posted theirs: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikon-d600


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 14, 2012)

gmrza said:


> Don't you know:
> 
> Nikonrumors: Website where people whine about Nikon and threaten to switch to Canon
> Canonrumors: Website where people whine about Canon and threaten to switch to Nikon



Minor correction:


Nikonrumors: Website where people whine about Nikon and threaten to switch to Canon
Canonrumors: Website where people whine about Canon and threaten to switch to Nikon, or already use Nikon and endlessly promote Nikon


----------



## that1guyy (Dec 8, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you know:
> ...



And then there's that one Sony user


----------

